# Spreader Settings



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Anyone know the secret to spreader settings? I've got a broadcast spreader and I've calibrated it for my usual fertilizer. Setting of 5.5 for 1#N/M. However, when I want to spread at half rate and set for 2.75, I end up only spreading about 1/3# of N/M. Is there a formula, or is it just that my cheap Scotts spreader is that inaccurate. or are the settings just not related in that way?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm probably in the minority but when it comes to spreader settings I eyeball it. I start with the amount I need total for the yard and then just make little adjustments as necessary to make sure it lasts to cover everything I need it to.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm probably in the minority but when it comes to spreader settings I eyeball it. I start with the amount I need total for the yard and then just make little adjustments as necessary to make sure it lasts to cover everything I need it to.


+1. :thumbup: I do the same thing. I measure what I need then adjust as needed.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

While the cross sectional area of the hole should be proportional to the dial setting, I think flow rate is far more complex. In particular, you see higher flow rate in the middle than the edges and this will be affected by particle size. This manual has some settings in it at the end for full and half rate. They are nowhere near proportional.

https://www.spyker.com/wp-content/uploads/graphics/products/specifications/manuals/40_Series.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Anyone know the secret to spreader settings? I've got a broadcast spreader and I've calibrated it for my usual fertilizer. Setting of 5.5 for 1#N/M. However, when I want to spread at half rate and set for 2.75, I end up only spreading about 1/3# of N/M. Is there a formula, or is it just that my cheap Scotts spreader is that inaccurate. or are the settings just not related in that way?


I use a scale and weight the total amount. I then apply it using the smallest setting that will flow. I go multiple directions to spread it evenly at that small setting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Thanks all for the input!
@TC2 That chart you cited that shows full and half rate pretty much answers my question. Thanks. :thumbup: 
Now to see if Scotts has a similar chart, Too bad Spyker used a graphic instead of SGN numbers, then maybe I could guestimate and at least get close to more accurate setting. At least now I know it shouldn't be very many notches less, that does help.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

http://www.theturftrade.com/general/11-05-13/Spreader_Settings.aspx

I think even at best these settings and the ones recommended by manufacturers are really arbitrary and estimates. Estimating the flow rate of various size holes with varying amounts of stuff on top , at varying relative humidities and various kinds of agitators above is going to yield errors of greater than 100 % imho. 
Even on a Lesco it will be different if you have the OEM wire agitator or the Permagreen solid metal one.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You also have to factor in that everyone will walk at a different pace too which will effect the output and throw of the spreader. I think almost all spreader need to be calibrated to the user. I think that may be why Milo is so popular as you don't have to be as precise with it's application


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> You also have to factor in that everyone will walk at a different pace too which will effect the output and throw of the spreader. I think almost all spreader need to be calibrated to the user. I think that may be why Milo is so popular as you don't have to be as precise with it's application


Agree. :thumbup: That crossed my mind last year, so I slowed my pace way down, that's how I was able to get it down at 1/3#/M but nowhere close to half rate. I don't do it very often and just in the Spring when it was a bad previous year and I want to bump growth.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know the secret to spreader settings? I've got a broadcast spreader and I've calibrated it for my usual fertilizer. Setting of 5.5 for 1#N/M. However, when I want to spread at half rate and set for 2.75, I end up only spreading about 1/3# of N/M. Is there a formula, or is it just that my cheap Scotts spreader is that inaccurate. or are the settings just not related in that way?
> ...


I do this. Weight the material.
Set to a low setting, and then have learned what setting the spreader needs to be on, for that material to flow at a reasonable rate. I tend to go twice, and sometimes three passes, depending on how concerned I am about coverage.

I am using an entry level $20 Scott's mini broadcast spreader.


----------

